

I got my first paying b2b client - palidanx

I know there is a long road ahead of me, but I just got my first paying b2b client, and wanted to share some experiences from it.<p>I'm the founder of https://www.menutail.com and what the site does is offer online website/menu hosting and menu nutrition analysis.<p>A couple months back I gave out some of my business cards to a local shaved snow place near me, and he called me last Thursday that he needed some calorie information on some of his products before he gets interviewed by our local TV station on the following Tuesday.<p>Now keep in mind that the site has two products, calorie labeling, and restaurant website hosting.  The calorie labeling is done, but the website hosting portion is not.<p>With that I spend most of the weekend scrambling to polish up some of the nutrition features, and leave the website hosting features incomplete.<p>I came in person to show him the site, and a continual problem I am noticing is when I do demos with my mac, most business owners have a really hard time using it with just the navigation and simple things like clicking.  A note to myself might be to get a mouse with two buttons, or bring a pc laptop as those seem to be more familiar to most food business owners.<p>The second thing I realized was that their Internet was super spotty and I had to connect to the even worse AT&#38;T wireless network next door.  From that, I learned I need to bring some type of tethering device when doing demos.<p>Lastly I initially told him we would do some type of trial deal, but after reading much things from the net, I decided to dump all free and trial, and instead do a monthly subscription fee for all services.<p>For tl;dr
- For a business meeting with clients, consider bringing a pc laptop if they are going to use it for ease of use
- Be sure to have some type of mobile tethering device in case the client's Internet isn't good
======
simantel
Congrats on the sale! Have you thought about using a 3G-enabled iPad for
demos?

~~~
palidanx
That's a great idea. As long as I stay away from at&t hopefully that would be
good..

